# a little help please.



## Codye (Dec 6, 2012)

Im wanting to buy a bow, but dont know much about them. If anyone would be nice enough to give me some advice on what is a good starter bow i would appreciate it. I really dont want to spend over $1000.


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

*bow*

I was in the same situation as you a year ago. Go to a quality archery shop and give them your price range. Shoot as many bows as possible. Let the bow find you. I gave Sante Fe Archery my budget of $1100-$1400 and I ended up picking a Hoyt Factor that cost me $1200 completely rigged after shooting about a dozen different bows in my price range. Before I left the shop I was shooting 2-3 inch groups on their range. West Houston Archery can do the same for you also.


----------



## Codye (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks i've heard good things about Santa Fe Archery.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Redsmacker said:


> I was in the same situation as you a year ago. Go to a quality archery shop and give them your price range. Shoot as many bows as possible. Let the bow find you. I gave Sante Fe Archery my budget of $1100-$1400 and I ended up picking a Hoyt Factor that cost me $1200 completely rigged after shooting about a dozen different bows in my price range. Before I left the shop I was shooting 2-3 inch groups on their range. West Houston Archery can do the same for you also.


 ^^^ what he said....go to an archery shop and avoid the big stores like BP and gander......shoot as many bows as you need to and buy the one that feels right to you. with that budget you will be getting a quality bow. don't worry about brand......Mathews/hoyt/bowtech are all fairly close


----------



## Codye (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys!!


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

Got mine from Santa Fe as well


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

And be aware of all the extras that will raise the total price: arrows, quiver, release, arrow rest, & the all important front sights. And figure another $50-100 for a target.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Expensive?*

My $550 bow set me back about $1500 so far. More arrows, decent hard case, a few targets, broadheads, trail camera.......


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

shoot em all. Find the one that likes you. Accesories can get ya fast. I ended up with 600 on accesories for my Elite.


----------

